
Ask HN: Would it be possible to crawl the web to mask one's identity? - d--b
Given the current amount of tracking one is subjected to when using the internet, would it be possible to write a crawler that would impersonate you doing all kinds of things, so that your actual browsing would be lost in a sea of random events?
======
bandrami
It's an interesting question. I've taken to posting random links that I'm not
actually interested in to social media on a similar theory.

